# Grace Kidded twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Came home to two boys on the ground - darn it - but they sure are CUTE!

A4



















A5


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are sooo cute! CONGRATS! Wow that 2nd boy is VERY dairy! CUTE!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow theyre so teeny!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe - A4 was 2 pounds 9.6 ounces and A5 was 2 pounds 9.2 ounces.

Thank you both!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

They're adorable! Congratulations!!
:stars: 

-Tina


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, congratulations - even if they are boys! lol

They're adorable!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two-a wonderful surprise, time wise that is! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats, don't you love those easy deliveries?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was actually quite surprised. Last year, I was at Grace's kidding and she had a single doeling (Meadowbrook that I retained). So I wasn't getting my hopes up having multiples. But she is a great momma - but a bit of a booger - ok alot of a booger on the milk stand!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!

Adorable! Thank Goodness all went well with this delivery...the next ones will be even faster!!

The 2nd boy is a flashy lil' booger isn't he


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwww! Handsome little boys! Congrats Allison!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So very cute congrats. They are cute little guys. :stars:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are surely cute boys~I'm sure I'm going to get boys too...my doe had twin doelings last year...so surely she won't do that again (I'm secretly hoping that if I think she will have boys she will really have girls)! Here's to HOPING! Congrats again~


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really need help naming these boys. They are both leaving as wethers - so really don't have to follow a theme if need be.

Dam - Gimlin Half Acre InspiredByGrace

Sire - CornerStone Farms Abba *S

The owner of A4 has already said the the barn name will be "buck" since he is buckskin.....

Thanks!!!!!!!!!

A4



















A5


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I never name the ones I am selling. I always tell the people to name them. If I name them I get attached. :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't mind naming them - if I can't think of a name (usually cause I am doing a theme) then I will leave the reg papers blank for them..... but I really like to have them named for my records incase.


----------

